# APET Debuts Zinc-Air Fuel Cell



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

While a zinc-air fuel cell stack will cost a fraction of comparable lithium ion battery pack, the spent zinc oxide needs to be recycled.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Recycle Zinc Oxide?

Just rub it on your nose at the beach. Been used for decades to prevent sunburn.

Also, just saw one of those science specials - apparently Zinc Oxide ground to a nanopowder has a unique property of converting UV light to visible light. Not sure what the application is, but the scientists seemed to think it was really important...


----------

